
Polyphasic Sleep - 5partan
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2005/10/polyphasic-sleep/
======
bzupnick
Before jumping right into the new schedule. Make sure you read the post of why
he changed back to monophasic.

~~~
5partan
Because of the schedule of his family, and i supose out of coziness, as you
need the discipline of a genius (da Vinci, Einstein, Fuller, believed to be
polyphasic sleepers). For me the Dymaxion pattern would fit nicely (30min
every 6 hours) as i hardly need more than 5.30 hours for anything without
being able to interupt it with a refreshing powernap. Although my ambitions
doing daily triathlons would have to rest then:)

